
Porsche Chooses CarPlay Over Android Auto Due to Google's Data Collection Policy - derpenxyne
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/10/06/porsche-chooses-carplay-over-android-auto/
======
stephenr
The original Motortrend article is linked from this submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10338099](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10338099)

